# Seiko H557



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a Seiko H557-5030 watch and the alarm disk has disintegrated.

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement please?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Tad confused here - I'm not certain what you mean by alarm disk.

Is this your watch by any chance? If it is, then it would appear that the alarm function is built into the LCD functions rather than the analogue side of things.










I found the manual on this page http://www.seikodigitalwatches.com/seikomanual12.htm. If you scroll down you'll find the pdf for the H556/H557 which you can download and peruse.

I hope that has been of help to you.

Regards

David


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi David,

Yes that looks like my watch.

It has a thin piezo disc glued to the cover which sounds the alarm.

This has disintegrated and I would like to find a replacement.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe he means the disk of resonating material stuck to the inside of the case back.

<Oops, overtaken post>.


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

tony.obrien said:


> I have a Seiko H557-5030 watch and the alarm disk has disintegrated.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement please?
> 
> ...


 Hi, still looking for this.

Have seen one on eBay from the US but price and shipping are astronomic!!

I need the piezo element which is stuck to the inside of the case back.

Thanks


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi

i have a 557 on my desk I'll check the model in the morning

It's a 524A


----------

